# Ich krieg ihn nicht hoch.....



## MitchMG (25. Juli 2012)

....den Lenker.

Ich war nie ein aktiver Springer, oder konnte gut Bunny Hops. Aber eigentlich sollte ich ja schon am Lenker ziehen können. 
An der Kraft scheitert es wohl nicht.  Wenn ich mal Klimmzüge mit trainierten Kumpels mache schaffe ich mehr.
Dennoch kriege ich mein DH Rad  garnicht vorne angezogen und das Enduro  nur so ein bißchen. 
Fürn Bunny auf den Bordstein reicht es gerade. Beim DH Rad tlw. noch nicht mal. 
Nun frag ich mich, warum ?
Wie gesagt Kraft sollte ausreichen. Was brauch ich denn sonst dafür ?? Man, ist doch nur am Lenker ziehen.
Was mache ich denn falsch ???
Bisher kam ich auch so immer gut zurecht.
Aber wenn wir nun häufiger in Parks  kommen, wäre ein wenig Radbeherrschung und aktives Springen und Dropen, sowie Manuals  nicht das Schlechteste.


----------



## nicknamehater (25. Juli 2012)

Hier mal ein paar antworten auf Deine Fragen.

Fürn Bunny auf den Bordstein reicht es gerade. Beim DH Rad tlw. noch nicht mal.
Nun frag ich mich, warum ?  *Falsche bzw. keine Fahrtechnik*

Wie gesagt Kraft sollte ausreichen. Was brauch ich denn sonst dafür ?? *Die richtige Fahrtechnik und Übung*

Man, ist doch nur am Lenker ziehen.  *Es ist eben nicht nur am Lenker ziehen.*

Was mache ich denn falsch ???  *Du ziehst nur am Lenker.*

Gerade bei Bikes mit mehr Federweg, mußt Du die Fahrtechnik darauf einstellen. D.h. die Federelemente durch einen preload im richtigen Moment für Dich arbeiten lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aiimsh0ckz (25. Juli 2012)

Ich schürf mir bei Bunny Hops immer die Schienbeine auf. Übung macht den Meister. 
Es kommt auch drauf an, ob du ein gefedertes Bike hast, und wo der SP ist. 
Probier einfach verschiedene "Methoden" aus, um deinen Stil zu finden. Am Ende klappt das mit den Bunnyhops auch


----------



## Bumble (26. Juli 2012)

aiimsh0ckz schrieb:


> Ich schürf mir bei Bunny Hops immer die Schienbeine auf.



Erklär doch mal kurz wie das geht, den Trick kenn ich noch garnicht.


----------



## MitchMG (26. Juli 2012)

nicknamehater schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar antworten auf Deine Fragen.
> 
> Fürn Bunny auf den Bordstein reicht es gerade. Beim DH Rad tlw. noch nicht mal.
> Nun frag ich mich, warum ?  *Falsche bzw. keine Fahrtechnik*
> ...



Was denn dann ? Dieses Oberkörper nach hinten bring 0,5% Gewichtsverlagerung und trägt  eigentlich nichts dazu bei.

Ich kann das ganze Vorderrad lupfen nur über Tempo hinbekommen. Was aber eben auf flachen Strecken oder langsamen anrollen auf eine Stufe eigentlich nicht machbar ist.

Klar kenne ich die Anleitungen fürn Bunny oder   auch Manual.
Nur wen man danach vorgeht passiert eben nichts. Ausser vielleicht die 10cm Bodenabstand  für 1mtr. rollen......


----------



## skaster (26. Juli 2012)

MitchMG schrieb:


> Was denn dann ? Dieses Oberkörper nach hinten bring 0,5% Gewichtsverlagerung und trägt eigentlich nichts dazu bei.
> Oberkörper nach hinten (also richtig hinten) unten bei dynamischer Bewegung und Körperspannung. Und wenn das nur 0,5% ausmacht, ja dann machst du wirklich etwas falsch.
> Und natürlich: üben, üben, üben
> 
> ...


.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (26. Juli 2012)

Lehn' Dich auf Deinem DH-Rad einmal langsam nach weit nach vorne, so dass die Federung vorne nicht groß einfedert und dann schmeißt Du Dich so schnell es geht nach hinten/oben und schaust was passiert (die Arme und Beine müssen anschließend gestreckt sein) - sollte wider Erwarten nichts passieren würde ich mal nachschauen welcher Ar*#§ das Rad am Boden festgetackert hat.


----------



## Marc B (26. Juli 2012)

Schließe mich den Vorrednern an, du musst dann wohl mehr mit Körpergewichtsverlagerung arbeiten. Sind deine Arme denn gestreckt beim "am Lenker ziehen"? 

Wichtig ist auch, dass du vor dem Ziehen & nach hinten gehen Schwung aufbaust, in dem du die Arme stark beugst u. dann wie eine ausfedernde Feder Dynamilk aufbaust - dann brauchst du auch keine mega Kraft 







Viel Erfolg für's Üben!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. Juli 2012)

vor allem viel



Marc B schrieb:


> Dynamilk


----------



## mobezi (26. Juli 2012)

Juhee, zwar kann ich Dir absolut nicht helfen, aber geteiltes Leid ist ja bekanntlich halbes Leid  GENAU daran scheitere ich auch und dieser Satz: Es passiert...  nichts.. -- ist genau meiner...


----------



## aiimsh0ckz (26. Juli 2012)

Bumble schrieb:


> Erklär doch mal kurz wie das geht, den Trick kenn ich noch garnicht.



Ganz einfach: Hochspringen, Fuße anziehen und falsch auf den Pedalen landen. c:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. Juli 2012)

MitchMG schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich sollte ich ja schon am Lenker ziehen können.
> An der Kraft scheitert es wohl nicht. ...
> Wie gesagt Kraft sollte ausreichen. Was brauch ich denn sonst dafür ?? Man, ist doch nur am Lenker ziehen.


Wenn man die Bewegung ein wenig analysiert, merkt man schnell, dass man überhaupt nicht ziehen muss. Man muss nur den Lenker festhalten.*
Vor dem Vorderrad muss sich erst einmal der Körper bewegen, und zwar nach hinten oben.
Das geht zum einen aus den Beinen (Sprungstreckung), zum anderen durch das schnelle Aufrichten des Oberkörpers, der vorher geduckt über dem Lenker war. Die größte Geschwindigkeit hat man, wenn die Arme und Beine gerade gestreckt sind.

*Das "Ziehen" dient eigentlich nur der Vermeidung eines Ruckes, den man nicht halten könnte. Dabei unterlässt man anfangs oft die wichtige Streckung der Arme, die den Schwerpunkt des Körpers möglichst weit nach hinten bringen soll.

Paul


----------



## DerJoe (26. Juli 2012)

Das wichtigste Wort wurde hier schon genannt: *Körperspannung*.
Das '_am Lenker ziehen_' ist nur der Impuls. Wenn der Impuls in einem schlaffen Körper verreckt, kommt das Rad auch nicht hoch.

Für sowas gibts übrigens einige gute (und einige weniger gute) Videos auf YouTube, die zeigen, wie sowas geht. Einfach mal suchen. Da wird das anschaulicher erklärt als es hier 1000 Worte könnten.


----------



## Grashalm (26. Juli 2012)

1.Versuch deine Gabel so weit wie möglich einzufedern. 
2.Und dann rollst du rum und versuchst deinen Körperschwerpunkt soweit wie möglich nach hinten zu verlagern. Dabei wirst du feststellen das dein Vr sehr leicht wird. Üb das einfach mal. 

Jetzt musst du beides nur noch kombinieren. Gabel einfedern und im nächsten Moment bewegst du dann deinen Körper ruckartig nach hinten. Die Arme sind nur die Verbindung zu Lenker<->Körpermasse.


----------



## mobezi (26. Juli 2012)

Ähem, zwar hab ich mich hier in den Thread reingepfuscht, aber tausend Dank für die Tips. Nach gefühlten Millionen Stunden auf einem Parkplatz, bewaffnet mit den Tipps und unterstützt mit der Engelsgeduld meines Herrn und Gebieters  habe ich es tatsächlich geschafft  ... Ich hoffe, ich hab's auch morgen noch....


----------



## MitchMG (27. Juli 2012)

Ich werde auch mal das WE nutzen. Hoffe das Wetter spielt mal wieder mit......

Ich hab da auch schon so einen Verdacht. Aber mal schauen......


----------



## moritz98 (27. Juli 2012)

Kann mich allen anderen anschließen.
Krafttechnisch bin ich echt auf unterstem niveau und zieh mit dem Enduro auch Hohe Bunny Hops.
Alles nur technik und übung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John McLeash (27. Juli 2012)

MitchMG schrieb:


> Was denn dann ? Dieses Oberkörper nach hinten bring 0,5% Gewichtsverlagerung und trägt  eigentlich nichts dazu bei.
> 
> Ich kann das ganze Vorderrad lupfen nur über Tempo hinbekommen. Was aber eben auf flachen Strecken oder langsamen anrollen auf eine Stufe eigentlich nicht machbar ist.
> 
> ...



Da ist der Fehler, es ist genau andersrum, die Arme machen so gut wie nichts, die bleiben gestreckt am Lenker.
Dein Körper bringt Spannung nach hinten/unten gleichzeitig, dein Arme leiten den Ipuls an den Lenker weiter und das VR hebt sich.
Sobald du diese Manualposition erreicht hast macht dein Körper einen Impuls nach vorne/oben und du hebst ab --> Bunnyhop


----------



## Docca (29. Juli 2012)

Also ich hab mir dazu etliche Videos angeguckt und dann habe ich angefangen einfach mal mit dem Vorderrad während der Fahrt zu hüpfen. Einfach springen, am Anfang klein und dann immer mehr, höher und kräftiger. Wenn du das ein bißchen geübt hast, dann bringst du dich in position und rollst erstmal langsam, dann beugst du dich und ziehst am Lenker. In diesem Moment wo du das Vorderrad hoch ziehst, trittst du auch in die Pedale und lehnst dich dabei zurück - dein Körper ist dabei angespannt. Das wird auch alles beim 1. mal dann nicht klappen, hats bei mir auch nicht. Zieh auch ruhig mal so stark dass du gezielt hinten runterfällst sozusagen, aber bitte mit den Beinen abfangen um Sicherheit und ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen was zu viel ist. Du musst einfach ein Gefühl erarbeiten wie du dich zu lehnen hast und wie dein Körper stehen muss. Ich habe es genauso geübt und irgendwann stand ich auf dem Hinterrad und bin dann die ersten Meter weit gekommen  

Und dann kannst du nur noch üben 
(So hats bei mir geklappt...^^)


----------



## MitchMG (29. Juli 2012)

Also gestern habe ich mal 5 Minunten probiert. So zwischen Teile tauschen usw.
Jetzt muß ich auch dazu sagen, dass ich schon ne Weile fahre und eigentlich ganz ok fahre. Nur sind  so 2-3 Kleinigkeiten die mich vom "perfekt" Fahren abhalten.
Also mache ich das ganze Konzentriert und absichtlich so das ich überkippte, dann  geht es perfekt.
Nach vorne beugen, nach hinte  ziehen/bewegen und mit dem Schokoladenfuß voren antreten.
Da muß ich schon flott  abspringen weil es so hoch kommt.
Aber irgendwie  paßt es nicht wenn ich drauf sitze und das beim Fahren rollen machen will.
Vielelicht auch so ne Kopfsache. Weil gestern habe ich mir gesagt, ich mache das absichtlich bis zum Überschlag und springe entsprechend runter.
Aber ich weiß ja jetzt das es geht und nicht irgendwie Aufgrund anderer Einflüße das nicht klappt. 
Jetzt muß ich mal beim Fahren und Springen  das etwas trainieren.

Weil gerade  Das, ist ja auch der Schlüssel zu vielen anderen Fahrmanövern.


----------



## Bombenkrator (29. Juli 2012)




----------



## jesko81 (10. September 2012)

Kann es auch am Bike Typ liegen?? oder ist das vom BMX zum 26er alles nur eine Technik und Übungssache?? Lenkerstellung bzw höhe, Bike Gewicht etc.??


----------



## nadennchen (12. September 2012)

jesko81 schrieb:


> Kann es auch am Bike Typ liegen?? oder ist das vom BMX zum 26er alles nur eine Technik und Übungssache?? Lenkerstellung bzw höhe, Bike Gewicht etc.??



Das liegt wohl in erster Linie am Fahrer.... Wenn man´s kann, dann gehts auch mit nem alten Damenrad:

Klick mich!

Seitdem ich das gesehen habe, weiß ich: Das Problem sitzt auf dem Rad 

Gruß Olli


----------



## jesko81 (12. September 2012)

Wie Geil ist das denn!!?? 
Alles klar dann is klar, scheiß egal ob 24" oder 26" die Übung macht ja so wie so den Meister

Danke!!!


----------



## achimrotwild (12. September 2012)

ja geil,

bike egal fahren muss man können....................................


----------



## stobimax (12. September 2012)

mir hat folgendes sehr geholfen...: 

viele machen den fehler, das ganze rad in einer bewegung nach oben reissen zu wollen.
einfacher ist es, erst das vorderrad hochzuziehen und aus dem schwung das hinterrad nach oben zu bewegen... einfach mal probieren und üben, üben, üben!


----------



## redVellocet (12. September 2012)

Ich kriege ja nichtmal das Vorderrad vernünftig hoch...geschweige denn Manual oder ähnliches. Da braucht man auch garnicht erst zu versuchen, das Hinterrad hinterher zu ziehen. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stobimax (12. September 2012)

meinst du manual (auf dem vorderrad) oder wheelie (hinterrad)? 

probier mal, die bewegung nicht direkt nach oben, sondern in einer art kreisbogen zu gestalten, der kreismittelpunkt ist dabei etwa deine stirn - locker bleiben, nicht verkrampfen und dann einfach mit leichten zug nach hinten und etwas stärker nach oben "abheben". wenns dir hilft, probier in der anfangsphase als einleitung mal vorsichtig zu treten, nur um ein gefühl dafür zu bekommen, wann das vorderrad abhebt (quasi wie beim wheelie). 

ich hoffe, dass ich dir ein bisschen weiterhelfen kann... am anfang wars für michauch frustrierend


----------



## redVellocet (12. September 2012)

Manual ist doch auch Hinterrad, ich rede nicht vom Nose-Manual.

Ich krieg das Vorderrad über nen Impuls nach hinten/oben etwa 20-30cm hoch, mehr geht einfach nicht. Ich weiß ja, wie die Bewegungsabläufe in der Theorie sind. Bin scheinbar zu blöde.


----------



## stobimax (12. September 2012)

naja bezeichnungen sind ja nicht so wichtig, spaß muss es machen  

kann dir nur sagen wie ichs hinbekommen hab... 20-30 cm sind für den anfang schon gar nicht schlecht, probiers einfach solang weiter, bis du ne gute höhe erreicht hast. das hinterrad kommt irgendwann von allein hoch, wenn du lang genug übst... 

habs ewig mit dem hardtail geübt, nie hinbekommen, mit dem fully gings dann... wenn mans dann nochmal mit dem leichteren hardtail versucht hängt man plötzlich sonstwo in der luft  einfach üben, packste schon!


----------



## MitchMG (21. September 2012)

Also, nachdem ich mal ein wenig gespielt habe, denke ich es ist reine Kopfsache bzw. falscher Bewegungsablauf.
Mache ich das ganze bei 2kmh vor der Garage und sage mir bringe es zum Überschlag und spring ab , dann schaffe ich das mit Leichtigkeit und minimalem Aufwand.
Ich muß aufpassen das mir das Rad nicht nach vorne wegfliegt so kann ich daran reißen.

Mache ich dasselbe beim Fahren, so bekomme ich es für ne Sek und 2 mtr.  vorne für 10cm hoch........
Meiner Meinung nach also reine Kopfsache, da man noch Angst hat, dass man es übertreibt und bei normalen Fahr Tempo nicht so abspringen kann wie  beim Üben.


----------



## Rollendesrad (21. September 2012)

MitchMG schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach also reine Kopfsache, da man noch Angst hat, dass man es übertreibt und bei normalen Fahr Tempo nicht so abspringen kann wie  beim Üben.



Die Hinterradbremse rettet dich immer wieder aufs Vorderrad. Egal wie schnell du bist. Mit Übung kannst du damit die Dynamik nur soweit zügeln, dass du nur in den schwebenden Sweetspot zurückfällst. 

Also gilt es Vertrauen in die Bremse zu gewinnen.


----------



## dNic (21. September 2012)

Üben - wurde ja schon oft genug gesagt, aber vielleicht hilft dir ja so was auch noch ein wenig weiter:

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/20854

Einfach mal die Videos im IBC-Tv durchstöbern. In irgendeinem anderen Thread war noch ein recht gutes Video verlinkt; IBC-Fahrtechniktraining für den Standard- und Bunnyhop. Find ich aber leider nimmer.


----------



## OldenBiker (31. Oktober 2012)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> sollte wider Erwarten nichts passieren würde ich mal nachschauen welcher Ar*#§ das Rad am Boden festgetackert hat.



Jetzt weiss ich, warum das bei mir nie funktionierte


----------



## Mr.Lowcut (1. November 2012)

nadennchen schrieb:


> Das liegt wohl in erster Linie am Fahrer.... Wenn man´s kann, dann gehts auch mit nem alten Damenrad:
> 
> Klick mich!
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für das Video! Hat mir sehr geholfen und war recht unterhaltsam...   Das Problem sitzt auf dem Rad!


----------



## trialsrookie (1. November 2012)

dNic schrieb:


> Üben - wurde ja schon oft genug gesagt, aber vielleicht hilft dir ja so was auch noch ein wenig weiter:
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/20854


Verstehe nicht warum der Trainer nicht die Sättel runterstellen lässt. Das wäre der einfachste "Trick" um einen großen Schritt in Richtung gute Fahrtechnik zu machen. Tut richtig weh zuzusehen, wie sich die TN beim Bunnyhop-Training den Sattel in die Weichteile kicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

